# مجموعة كتب للهندسة الكيماوية



## عبدالله مناصرة (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه مجموعة من الكتب الخاصة بالهندسة الكيماوية اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم.



ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models

الرابط:


http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449...hemical_Processes_-_Principles_and_Models.rar 1.59 MB 1.59 MB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Engineering Materials

والرابط:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368...Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook


والرابط:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Project Planning & Control

والربط :

http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/LESTER__A.__2003_._Project_Planning_and_Control__4th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plant Engineering Handbook

والرابط:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar 13.85 MB

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Plastics Engineered Product Design


والرابط هو:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/ROSATO__D._V.__2003_._Plastics_Engineered_Product_Design.rar 9.44 MB

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Refrigeration & Airconditioning

والربط هو:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603...rigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






ولا تنسونا من الدعاء.​


----------



## م/ محمد المصري (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## الرصاصي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوي ممكن تشوف مركز تحميل غير رايبيد شير
لكنه مزعج ولا يحمل عند الاغلبيه ..
نحن بحاجه لهذه الكتب .. وإحتسب الاجر جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

كتب اخرى 
كتاب ثمين لأصحاب الهندسة الكميائية :
Inorganic Chemistry

Book Description
This highly readable book provides the essentials of Inorganic Chemistry with molecular symmetry as its foundation. Chapter topics include atomic structure, molecular orbitals, organo****llic chemistry, simple bonding theory, symmetry and group theory, and more. For chemists and other professionals who want to update or improve their background in the field. 
المؤلف : Gary L. Miessler, Donald A. Tarr 
الناشر : Prentice Hall
عدد الصفحات: 720
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $137.35 
لتحميل الكتاب: اضغط هنا «« ...
للمزيد من المعلومات، هذا رابط: امازون..


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Design of Experiments in Chemical Engineering : A Practical Guide 

Book Description
While existing books related to DOE are focused either on process or mixture factors or analyze specific tools from DOE science, this text is structured both horizontally and vertically, covering the three most common objectives of any experimental research:
* screening designs 
* mathematical modeling, and
* optimization.
Written in a simple and lively manner and backed by current chemical product studies from all around the world, the book elucidates basic concepts of statistical methods, experiment design and optimization techniques as applied to chemistry and chemical engineering. Throughout, the focus is on unifying the theory and methodology of optimization with well-known statistical and experimental methods. 
The author draws on his own experience in research and development, resulting in a work that will assist students, scientists and engineers in using the concepts covered here in seeking optimum conditions for a chemical system or process.
With 441 tables, 250 diagrams, as well as 200 examples drawn from current chemical product studies, this is an invaluable and convenient source of information for all those involved in process optimization. 
المؤلف : Zivorad R. Lazic
الناشر : John Wiley & Sons 
عدد الصفحات: 620
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $233.45 
لتحميل الكتاب: اضغط هنا «« ...


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/5961748/Wiley_-_Design_of_Experiments_in_Chemical_Engineering.pdf.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/20057911/Miessler_Inorganic_Chemistry_Pearson_3_ed.djvu.html
على الرابطين دول الكتابان


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Thermodynamics : An Engineering Approach
w/ Student Resources DVD 

Book Description
The worldwide bestseller Thermodynamics: An Engineering Approach brings further
refinement to an approach that emphasizes a physical understanding of 
the fundamental concepts of thermodynamics. The authors offer an engineering
textbook that "talks directly to tomorrow's engineers in a simple yet precise
manner, that encourages creative thinking, and is read by the students with interest and enthusiasm." 
The new edition features an early introduction of the first law of thermodynamics, 
separate coverage of closed systems energy analysis, combined 
coverage of control volume mass and energy analysis, and revised coverage 
of compressible flow. Over 300 comprehensive problems have been added to 
this physically intuitive text, many of which come from industrial applications. 
The media package for this text is extensive, giving users a large variety of 
supplemental resources to choose from. A Student Resources DVD is packaged 
with each new copy of the text and contains the popular Engineering 
Equation Solver (EES) software, Physical Experiments, and an Interactive Thermodynamics 
tutorial. An Online Learning Center is also available to students and 
instructors at http://www.mhhe.com/cengel. Instructors also have access to an 
Instructor Resource CD-ROM that provides useful tools in order to optimize in-class presentations. 

المؤلف : Yunus A. Cengel Michael A. Boles 
الناشر : McGraw-Hill Science
عدد الصفحات: 988
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $143.75

http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Applied Mathematics and Modeling for Chemical Engineers 

Book Description
Bridges the gap between classical analysis and modern applications. Following the
chapter on the model building stage, it introduces traditional techniques for 
solving ordinary differential equations, adding new material on approximate
solution methods such as perturbation techniques and elementary numerical 
solutions. Also includes analytical methods to deal with important classes 
of finite-difference equations. The last half discusses numerical 
solution techniques and partial differential equations. 

المؤلف : Richard G. Rice
الناشر : Wiley
عدد الصفحات: 720
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $114.95
لتحميل الكتاب:

http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956...atics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Organic Chemistry

Book Description
This bestseller helps readers master basic skills with its clear and easy-to-follow 
presentation of key concepts. It focuses on the important ideas of organic 
chemistry and backs them up with illustrations and challenging problems. The
authors' acclaimed writing style makes this thorny subject easy to grasp and 
comprehend. The new edition brings the book to the forefront of the latest research developments.
The book includes the ORGANIC VIEW CD, a browser-based study
tool with animated 3D graphics, 
Drill/Review sections, and Practice Tests
"The Chemistry of..." boxes throughout highlight 
biological and other real-world chemistry
This edition is completely up-to-date 
with the latest developments in the field 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
المؤلف : T. W. Graham Solomons
الناشر : Wiley
عدد الصفحات: 1344
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $$$160.95
لتحميل الكتاب:
http://rapidshare.de/files/4587043/SOC.zip.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Handbook of Electrical Engineering: For Practitioners in the Oil, Gas and Petrochemical Industry

Book Description
A practical treatment of power system design within the oil, gas, petrochemical and offshore industries. These have significantly different characteristics to large-scale power generation and long distance public utility industries. 
Developed from a series of lectures on electrical power systems given to oil company staff and university students, Sheldrake's work provides a careful balance between sufficient mathematical theory and comprehensive practical application knowledge. 
Features of the text include: 
Comprehensive handbook detailing the application of electrical engineering to the oil, gas and petrochemical industries
Practical guidance to the electrical systems equipment used on off-shore production platforms, drilling rigs, pipelines, refineries and chemical plants
Summaries of the necessary theories behind the design together with practical guidance on selecting the correct electrical equipment and systems required
Presents numerous 'rule of thumb' examples enabling quick and accurate estimates to be made
Provides worked examples to demonstrate the topic with practical parameters and data
Each chapter contains initial revision and reference sections prior to concentrating on the practical aspects of power engineering including the use of computer modelling
Offers numerous references to other texts, published papers and international standards for guidance and as sources of further reading material
Presents over 35 years of experience in one self-contained reference
Comprehensive appendices include lists of abbreviations in common use, relevant international standards and conversion factors for units of measure
An essential reference for electrical engineering designers, operations and maintenance engineers and technicians. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
المؤلف : Alan L. Sheldrake
الناشر : John Wiley & Sons 
عدد الصفحات: 608 
سعر الكتاب في السوق = $$325
http://rapidshare.de/files/18267140/HEE.rar.html


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## منص** (18 أكتوبر 2007)

_يعطيك ربي الف عافية_


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

اللهم أدخله الجنة و ابعد عنه النار


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 مارس 2008)

file not found
ايه الحكاية


----------



## اسراء الاقصى (4 مايو 2008)

انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى ....أشكركم جزيل الشكر عليه وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

